# How large a group are you prepping for?



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I would like to get a sense of how large a group the typical prepper is preparing for and how long they are preparing for. I have heard of everything from just preparing for oneself to a group of almost 100.

In my case, I am preparing for a group of 16. My goal is to be prepared for a 1 year event, though I am nowhere near my goal.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We have four in the family. I will introduce others carefully. Certain things I have a lot of. Others are only enough for my direct family.


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 12, 2014)

Prepping for about 20. Goal is to be self-sufficient so we can last a lot longer. Being a millionaire would help make it happen a lot faster.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

2. I'm not responsible for all the other people.. If you can't take care of your self tough. It's not like they didn't have some warning.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Prepping for 5 with the potential of 3 more joining us.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Full support for the two of us. Some considerations (extra consumables, thinking about how to accommodate more people at the BOL) for more. As for time ... in my mind it's more about the ability to transition to a new way of living than about short-term survival, though of course being self-sufficient for long enough to accomplish the transition is important. I'm aiming for us to thrive, not just survive.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Prepping for 4


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

2-3...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just myself and the wife. And we are actually pretty well set. Not with just supplies put back, but with self sufficiency (i.e. a farm).
Our 5 kids (the closest live 5 hours away) know they are welcome, if necessary.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Just two. Nearest family is an hour's drive away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We are event-specific more or less.. Prepping for 4 with extra supplies for immediate neighbours.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just myself and the wife. And we are actually pretty well set. Not with just supplies put back, but with self sufficiency (i.e. a farm).
> Our 5 kids (the closest live 5 hours away) know they are welcome, if necessary.


Do the kids prep too?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TG said:


> We are event-specific more or less.. Prepping for 4 with extra supplies for immediate neighbours.


What event concerns you?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Diver said:


> What event concerns you?


The absolute worst that happens where we live are ice storms..


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Diver said:


> I would like to get a sense of how large a group the typical prepper is preparing for and how long they are preparing for. I have heard of everything from just preparing for oneself to a group of almost 100.
> 
> In my case, I am preparing for a group of 16. My goal is to be prepared for a 1 year event, though I am nowhere near my goal.


Tough question. We have prepping friends who are responsible for their own, and my "tight" group is 7 people (one being a small child). However, that group (my wife and I, and my sister, her husband, her son, his wife & daughter) are to varying degrees responsible for their own preps.

I am doing the BOL but their (and our) first plan is to (for now, until the BOL is up and running) bug in. All families are in rural areas.

When the BOL is fully inhabitable and ready to support us (the goal of 2015) then we work on bringing four other members of our group fully into it...

I can't give details about them, however, not my place to do so.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Tough question. We have prepping friends who are responsible for their own, and my "tight" group is 7 people (one being a small child). However, that group (my wife and I, and my sister, her husband, her son, his wife & daughter) are to varying degrees responsible for their own preps.
> 
> I am doing the BOL but their (and our) first plan is to (for now, until the BOL is up and running) bug in. All families are in rural areas.
> 
> ...


No problem. That's a pretty detailed answer already. As the group size grows you obviously need more people participating. For our group I am doing the largest amount with my grown son taking care of some needs. The rest either don't have the ability or don't have the interest but they are family and we know we won't turn them away.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wife,dog,and me.being on a meager retirement(total disability)at age 58,thats about all we can do.we prep for winter storms which we get a few.we have a months supply of food.we have the largest fresh water lake in the USA about a mile away and I can make it there no problem.I have 90 days of immunosuppressive meds.

We grow a few things in our small garden,we can some,I got the wife a pressure canner for Christmas and were going to get heavily into this as we can afford it.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I prep for 15 there are 8 in my household which includes 2 under 5 years old. the other 7 are the family that are close and those I would want here. the rest are on their own. I also do a little extra because you never know what will happen. I have my network of others that do the same.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Diver said:


> Do the kids prep too?


Nope, but several of them would be absolute hell in a firefight.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our little "Tipping Point Slippy Lodge" as we like to call it is set up for my immediate family of 4. Me, Mrs Slippy, Son 1 who is 20 miles from us, Son 2 who is about 2.5 hours away, and two extended family members who we have dedicated space in our basement for their supplies should they have to BO. 

More trusted loved ones have been invited but their inability to prepare or lack of interest and skills has made us consider rescinding their invitation. Should a real SHTF situation occur, it is unlikely that they would be able to make it but if they do, I will assist them. I will scold them and slap them about the face and head for a few minutes upon their arrival, but will assist them anyway.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I prep for the wife and I. We have enough stored (food, water & ammo) to keep us for at least 3 to 4 months. We're in our mid 70's, if whatever happens lasts longer then that, we'll be dead anyhow! I'm a realist...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ajk1941 said:


> I prep for the wife and I. We have enough stored (food, water & ammo) to keep us for at least 3 to 4 months. We're in our mid 70's, if whatever happens lasts longer then that, we'll be dead anyhow! I'm a realist...


I pushed "Like" not because we want you dead, obviously! Rather, because you have your situation taken care of. Good job!


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

4. Mrs Hayduke, myself and two furry children. We have done our best to raise awareness with our immediate family, and have made some headway... Mostly we just weartin hats around them...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coming after us or moving in? We have prepared for 25 families in our group. An yes we have the room.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm prepping for a group of five but prepping for them to be a group of five single preppers. Make sense? I want each to be a standalone unit and self sufficient since we don't know what we will end up with.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am prepping for my wife, 2 year old son and myself. My father and his wife are preppers also as well as his neighbors. We live in a suburb but my father is in a rural area and if the SHTF we will load up the truck with our preps and head over to his place.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Coming after us or moving in? We have prepared for 25 families in our group. An yes we have the room.


That's quite impressive. How did you manage to organize that?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

5... 
2 adults and 3 kids, its me and mine that are number 1 so that's how many I actively prep for....

I'm hoping in the future to form alliances with another like minded family or two, but that comes with time... And I'm fussy


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Full preps for 5 adults and 1 child. Then there are the elderly parents and relatives of spouse who have not prepped but will come out of the woodwork when SHTF. I have room for those who are willing to work, harvest the desert, dig latrines, haul water, and plant/stand guard over an expanded garden..... but not for those who just want to stock up and move on. If you bring skills and like-minded comittment, and are willing to eat packrats and crickets - you can stay. Otherwise, keep on going.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Full preps for 5 adults and 1 child. Then there are the elderly parents and relatives of spouse who have not prepped but will come out of the woodwork when SHTF. I have room for those who are willing to work, harvest the desert, dig latrines, haul water, and plant/stand guard over an expanded garden..... but not for those who just want to stock up and move on. If you bring skills and like-minded comittment, and are willing to eat packrats and crickets - you can stay. Otherwise, keep on going.


You want to eat packrats? Most people think preppers are packrats!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Diver said:


> You want to eat packrats? Most people think preppers are packrats!


Ha! Not into cannibalism yet, but packrats dress out just like little cottontails. Our desert packrats eat a healthy diet of mesquite beans and prickly pear cactus. They taste even milder than cottontail. They weigh up to a pound and were an important dietary component of Native Americans. We can get clean head shots with a pellet gun any evening without venturing off our property. Free protein, under the radar. What's not to like?

packrat picture rodent - Bing Images


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm "officially" prepping for the wife and I. She has actually gotten into it whole-heartedly, which makes me happy and proud...I made a wise decision with her. Having said that, her father, mother, sister and brother live in the town we live in, within 1.5 miles of us, so if the SHTF, they will be my responsibility as well. Keeping that in mind, I'm setting aside food, water, weapons and other supplies for six.

Her mother's house is more defensible than our house, so the plan will be to stay at our location as long as we can, then head for there. Her family is.....I think the kindest word is irresponsible, so I'm eagerly anticipating our move out of state, which will happen next year as long as things fall into place. Once we move out of state, her family is on their own and all I'm going to worry about is my wife and our cats.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm prepping for 8. I don't have weapons for 8, unless you count the recurve bows. Then I have enough for 12. I have enough to feed them for 1 1/2 months. Didn't work this summer, so that set me back a bit. Catching up now. And yes, you pull your share of the load, or get out, or die. No slackers or leaches allowed. No BS either. If we have to leave the farm to the other BOL, then it's a town of around 100 - 150. Lots of vet and hunters there. Not sure how many, but prepping for 11 people, one being under a year. I'm prepping food for everyone, but encouraging - and seeing - them get preps of their own. Any extra is welcome. 

As was said before, I'm trying to be more self sufficient, to thrive, not just survive.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Two humans & five large dogs.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I wouldn't tell you for anything in the world. You just guess


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm trying to prep for wife, daughter and her husband and four grandkids. Everyone else is SOL.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I wouldn't tell you for anything in the world. You just guess


That's quite alright. We all have our OPSEC lines. I drew mine when someone posted a thread asking for pictures. You can draw yours where ever makes you comfortable.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Whatever is left of the USA. That's my group.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Last night after church an invitation was extend to another family to come talk with us. The talk will be an offer to join us. They are the kind of people and family we want and need. The will need to get out of the city should things get bad.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Last night after church an invitation was extend to another family to come talk with us. The talk will be an offer to join us. They are the kind of people and family we want and need. The will need to get out of the city should things get bad.


I'd really enjoy hearing how you organize this. I'm sure lots of us would like to form MAGs if we could figure out how to do it without violating OPSEC.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Diver said:


> I'd really enjoy hearing how you organize this. I'm sure lots of us would like to form MAGs if we could figure out how to do it without violating OPSEC.


 To start with you realize you can not do it alone long term. Seek out like minded people preferable those you have long term relationships with. Meaning you know their soul. In our case we have spilled blood together meaning we served together. Next is those you share blood with. We do not want the crazy we want the committed.
Skills each needs to bring skills to the group, while everyone serves some type of security function there is more to life.
Labor we need the young. Working fields by hand will take human power, we will have no problem growing far more food than we need as long as the work gets done.
When you build your core working with others from outside that group becomes much easier.
Example of the Family we will be talking with.
Man a wife two children 12 and 14 good kids. Honorable Military service. Good members of the community and church . Proven morals and personal character .
His wife farm back round, Husband also farm back round and engineering. Long term relationships with other members. Personally I hold a persons Moral character highest. All other things can be trained and learned those two you bring with you. In most cases when it comes to those two you are what you are.
Of course there is more to it but the basics are what they are covering the things that will be need to thrive. 
We do not know if it will ever come to real SHTF for a long term we pray not. But having the young involved it becomes a part of who they are and not something that just gets dumped on them. Just maybe being a part of something like this will give them a reason to work to avoid it.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> To start with you realize you can not do it alone long term. Seek out like minded people preferable those you have long term relationships with. Meaning you know their soul. In our case we have spilled blood together meaning we served together. Next is those you share blood with. We do not want the crazy we want the committed.
> Skills each needs to bring skills to the group, while everyone serves some type of security function there is more to life.
> Labor we need the young. Working fields by hand will take human power, we will have no problem growing far more food than we need as long as the work gets done.
> When you build your core working with others from outside that group becomes much easier.
> ...


You make it sound easy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Diver said:


> You make it sound easy.


 How does the saying go nothing worth doing is easy. Having long term relations with others you have served with helps. it is likely you have explored these kinds of things before.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Diver said:


> I'd really enjoy hearing how you organize this. I'm sure lots of us would like to form MAGs if we could figure out how to do it without violating OPSEC.


Its about risk management....

And on this topic great risk can bring great rewords.... BUT it can also reem you...

There seems to be tricks but my personal side, until I purchase my bol I can't consider "recruiting" and even after its not something I plan to tackle in a huge rush...

Yes numbers is a key but there is no rush... You dont want or need bottom feeders


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Its about risk management....
> 
> And on this topic great risk can bring great rewords.... BUT it can also reem you...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it has taken me awhile to get to the level I am at now. The people I know best are not into it. In most cases I've never broached it because I figure they don't have the wherewithal to do much. However, I am now at a point where I really need for the folks I have planned for to step up if I want to bring in more.

This really is a lifelong labor of love.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Diver said:


> Unfortunately it has taken me awhile to get to the level I am at now. The people I know best are not into it. In most cases I've never broached it because I figure they don't have the wherewithal to do much. However, I am now at a point where I really need for the folks I have planned for to step up if I want to bring in more.
> 
> This really is a lifelong labor of love.


This is where you do it on your own, and develop leadership....

Find a remote "bol" that will not suit your plans

Talk to the small business/ma and pa/independent disposal/survival stores and orginaise a open meet (once every few months/every month) and teach/discuss core skills....

Your not the only one with this issue, but over time you may find the like minded family worth creating a group with... Its clean, maintains some opsec, helps others learn, and share opinions (like pheniox17 is a asshole Lol)

That seems like your one and only real steep outside using craigslist and getting unwanted attention


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Diver said:


> Unfortunately it has taken me awhile to get to the level I am at now. The people I know best are not into it. In most cases I've never broached it because I figure they don't have the wherewithal to do much. However, I am now at a point where I really need for the folks I have planned for to step up if I want to bring in more.
> 
> This really is a lifelong labor of love.


 Preparing is not perfection. We train we war game we rehearse, but come show time we go with what we got. We bend what we have to fit or we make events fit us. 
But we go. Just as we can not go forward with out preparing we must also prepare for a different out come one where life just keeps going as it is with it's minor ups and downs. Finding that balance is hard. As soldiers we often wonder if we done enough but come show time we go with what we have.
That is preparing.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The last few posts have caused me to realize I need a new approach. Here is what I intend (until I come up with something better). I've been preparing for 16, largely on my own, but with my son helping some and varying degrees of awareness from the rest of the family I am preparing for. I would like to prepare for more, but I've hit my limits without help. QED: The first step is to get help from within the existing family group. When they have picked up the load sufficiently, then I can expand numbers.

Right now I would say half have BOBs and half don't. All they know is to turn to us if they need help. My first task is to get everyone that does not have a BOB to assemble their own. The only help from me will be encouragement. I'll then work on getting them to accumulate supplies. When they have taken care of themselves, I can afford to take on more folks and repeat the process.

Feel free to critique.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Diver said:


> Feel free to critique.


Why??

You have a plan and a goal that fits a lacking that you have identified...

What's there to critique??


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Very good plan, Diver. My Farmer Guy wasn't really taking it seriously. But I gave him a BOB for Christmas. I told him he had to decide machete or hatchet. (He said hatchet, if it was good enough for the Indians, it's good enough for him). I was surprised that he would commit that far, as he is not a commitment kind of guy. (We've been together for 14+ years, and no engagement yet. ha ha) He is making suggestions on power alternative, etc. I asked him about a steam powered tractor and we discussed for an hour or more. This is a huge step for him. He isn't completely tuned out. He had a steer with a broke hip butchered for us, instead of trying to sell it at auction. That was his prep. Now I have a lot of meat canning to do.

My son is on board, but hasn't taken steps to learn a skill. In his defense, he's got a 10 1/2 month girl he is caring for 1/2 time. We'll work on it more, as time goes on. His friend from National Gaurds is on board. He has't done any food storage, or other preps. I have to encourage him more. May be give him a bag (with matches, candle, wool socks, and a bit of jerky) as a start for him. A little nudge. The others are slow to move, also. It's sometimes hard to motivate. I'm thinking a nice roast beef dinner (we have 500#s of beef!) for the other members and a good discussion. That might motivate. I hope.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

3, me myself and I, well actually one, yet I have a tendency to over do it, so if unexpected guests should arrive I will be able to accommodate them.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

longrider said:


> Very good plan, Diver. My Farmer Guy wasn't really taking it seriously. But I gave him a BOB for Christmas. I told him he had to decide machete or hatchet. (He said hatchet, if it was good enough for the Indians, it's good enough for him). I was surprised that he would commit that far, as he is not a commitment kind of guy. (We've been together for 14+ years, and no engagement yet. ha ha) He is making suggestions on power alternative, etc. I asked him about a steam powered tractor and we discussed for an hour or more. This is a huge step for him. He isn't completely tuned out. He had a steer with a broke hip butchered for us, instead of trying to sell it at auction. That was his prep. Now I have a lot of meat canning to do.
> 
> My son is on board, but hasn't taken steps to learn a skill. In his defense, he's got a 10 1/2 month girl he is caring for 1/2 time. We'll work on it more, as time goes on. His friend from National Gaurds is on board. He has't done any food storage, or other preps. I have to encourage him more. May be give him a bag (with matches, candle, wool socks, and a bit of jerky) as a start for him. A little nudge. The others are slow to move, also. It's sometimes hard to motivate. I'm thinking a nice roast beef dinner (we have 500#s of beef!) for the other members and a good discussion. That might motivate. I hope.


You make some good points. I'm dealing with family withh limited funds, limited time and limited interest. I've been in the mode of doing it on my own and not expecting much. I need to start to engage each to the best of their individual capabilities. About half still need BOBs. I took care of the immediate household and have some partially built spares. I'm going to look to the remainder to build their own BOBs. That is my next task. Any of the adults can do that much.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My daughter put it something like this one day. The plan is not exactly what we are going to do it is where we want to end up. The plan just gets us heading in the right direction. Not bad considering she chose not to go military she would have done well there.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Im actively preppin for 7 total. A little difficult because im the only one doing so and am awake. But the wife accepts what i believe and shows support.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm prepping for my family of five and I'm slowly getting to where I want to be. I really don't have anyone else that is on board in the immediate area but I'm pretty sure that I will have family knocking at my door if s really htf. Hopefully they bring some supplies with them.


----------

